# Cherry Shrimp vs Clown Loach compatibility?



## MBen89 (Jul 24, 2015)

Good morrrning peeps 
So I have a long 45 gallons community planted tank and I want to add some cherry shrimp to help a little with the algae and add versatility to the tank. I have a couple of angelfish in there but I would add some caves and hiding spots for the shrimp to hide. However, my clown loach is what worries me. It is very little ( 2 inches small or a bit more than that) but it is very fast, agile, and LOVES live food. It rid me of all the pond snails in the aquarium. Do you guys think it would pose a threat to cherry shrimp at its size? It can virtually squeeze into the tightest of spots, so they have nowhere to hide 

Let me know if you've had any past experience wth clown loaches and shrimp.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

You will have no shrimps with those fish. The angels and loach will find and eat them, and even if they do not you will never see the shrimps as they will always be hiding in fear. You could try macro shrimps like vampires and fan shrimp.


----------



## MBen89 (Jul 24, 2015)

Daaang, I guess I was in denial lol thank you for your quick response


----------

